# want to get rid of gap in front teeth



## shrek (9 Feb 2006)

I have appointment with Ortodontdist next week. So conscious of the Gap betwen two front teeth! Spending some of My SSIA money on hopefully imnproving teeth situation. Most people think I am mad but I am willing to wear the brace for a year or so if it will get rid of the Gap. NO offence to others but Its something I have been conscious of all my life but have only plucked up the courage to try and do something about it now I have seen more and more adults wearing braces during the past year So I do admire anyone going down this route! Cant wait to hear what he will say to me!!! Hubbie thinks I am mad but have his support at that same time. Just wondering has anyone else had this done ?   
Thanks


----------



## Wiggles (9 Feb 2006)

Had them when I was younger. What most people forget is that your teeth will always try to move back to the original position they were in. You may have a brace for a few years but you will need to nightly wear a plate from then on.

Still worth it if your are conscious about your teeth. They are generally the first thing people sees!!


I would highly recommend the ortodontdist I went to. If you are like I can dig out his name for you. He was based in Lucan.


----------



## casiopea (9 Feb 2006)

My mum had it done when we were all in our teens.  Dad thought she was bonkers and in fairness so did we (we hardly noticed there was a gap until she pointed it out and then we thought it was cute).  But she was adament, she had it done and hasnt looked back since.  She didnt have a brace though, she must have got some sort filler - it looks totally natural. Ill be talking to her tonight and Ill find out the details and let you know.
cas.


----------



## Kiddo (9 Feb 2006)

Dealt with a client in my last job who was an orthodontist and he was telling me that a lot of his clients were adults. Some who had brought their children for braces and decided to have braces fitted themselves.

So I say go for it, if it makes you happier


----------



## delgirl (9 Feb 2006)

I also had a gap and had a crown fitted to one of my front teeth to close the gap.  The crown looks like my own teeth and the gap is gone.  

My sister also had a small gap and this was filled by her dentist.

Check out all the possibilities before getting into expensive and lengthy orthodontic treatment.

Some people, [broken link removed], aren't bothered by the gap at all!


----------



## shrek (9 Feb 2006)

have been to dentist and he tried the veneers but unforunately for me they did not work they made my teeth wider and let me tell u they are big enough all ready. So it was a pity cos I would have sooner gone down the Veneer route. Anyhow its great to get some feedback.  This post will be deleted if not edited immediately I which I looked like Madonna afraid my gap is bigger and I dont have a makeup artist and stylist and my beck and call so I guess it has never bothered her. Will probably use some of my SSIA money to get job done.   Might as well. Still  interested to see what options the orthodontists tells me are avail if any!!!


----------



## casiopea (10 Feb 2006)

My mum went the veneers root too.  Good luck with your decision.
cas.


----------



## brokeparent (10 Feb 2006)

Will this necessitate a name change?


----------



## holly77 (10 Feb 2006)

I got braces very recently - I gave it a lot of thought before deciding because the thought of having braces at my age wasn't very appealing (I'm in my early 30s) but my crooked teeth have always bothered me so I decided to go for it.

I opted for ceramic brackets which are more expensive, but are a bit less noticeable than metal. There are braces called Invisalign that are supposed to be pretty much invisible but my orthodontist said they aren't widely available in Ireland and are only suitable for certain cases. A site I found good when making the decision was http://www.archwired.com
which has comparisions of different types of braces and stories from adults about their (good and bad) experiences.


----------



## shrek (13 Feb 2006)

Thanks holly,
Yes I am 32 next week but I have seen more and more adults wearing braces of late so that really put me thinking. I have looked at the archwired website when googling braces and it is really great it gives u a good idea of whats available.   I guess when I was younger it was never an issue cos I knew my parents could not have afforded to get this looked after so thats what I wil invest my SSIA in my mouth.   Dentis has already told me I will probably have to wear permanent retainer which will be hidden to keep teeth from moving. 
How long were you waiting for the braces after your initial consultation and did you find it hard to adjust to the feel of wearing them??





			
				holly77 said:
			
		

> I got braces very recently - I gave it a lot of thought before deciding because the thought of having braces at my age wasn't very appealing (I'm in my early 30s) but my crooked teeth have always bothered me so I decided to go for it.
> 
> I opted for ceramic brackets which are more expensive, but are a bit less noticeable than metal. There are braces called Invisalign that are supposed to be pretty much invisible but my orthodontist said they aren't widely available in Ireland and are only suitable for certain cases. A site I found good when making the decision was http://www.archwired.com
> which has comparisions of different types of braces and stories from adults about their (good and bad) experiences.


----------



## toby111 (13 Feb 2006)

I have a gap in my teeth also and I always wanted to get braces but didn't have the courage, eventaully last year I decided to go and get braces and its the best thing I ever did, no regrets at all, I have them on a year now and I have about 6 months to go. My advice would be to get them done as soon as you can...best of luck


----------



## shrek (14 Feb 2006)

Hi Toby
Were you waiting long before you got the braces after initial consultation??
Did you go for Ceramic Braces?? Its good to hear from somebody who got braces to close gap.... most of the posters I have emailed or replied to have had braces to correct bite or crooked teeth ....so its good first hand to hear from yourself.  Will you have to wear a permanent retainer once brace comes off............have loads of questions to ask Orhtodontist next week. Willing to pay the bobs for a job that needs doing but nervous at the same time. 



			
				toby111 said:
			
		

> I have a gap in my teeth also and I always wanted to get braces but didn't have the courage, eventaully last year I decided to go and get braces and its the best thing I ever did, no regrets at all, I have them on a year now and I have about 6 months to go. My advice would be to get them done as soon as you can...best of luck


----------



## toby111 (15 Feb 2006)

Hi Shrek,

My family dentist is an orthodontist so once I had the consoltation, it took about 1 month to get the braces on, but I have heard of people waiting a year after their first consoltation.
I have ceramic braces on the top and metal ones on the bottom. They were very sore for the first few weeks but once you get used to them they are fine.

I will have to wear a permanent retainer but make sure with your dentist that the price he quotes you includes the price for the retainer. I have heard of dentists adding extra onto the price at the end of the treatment. 

I also had to get some of my gum removed that was between my gap, but it was fine. I recommend to get special othodontic tooth brush and dental floss in your local chemist, also if you get the ceramic braces they stain very easily so try to stay away from curry and especially lucozade. But beleive me its all worth it. You will find it difficult to eat at first don't worry it get easier. Good luck


----------

